# After Nationwide Uk & Rabo...Which non Irl bank is next?



## galleryman (9 Nov 2010)

I want to move my money away from Irish institutions and avail of a Guarantee OTHER than that offered by the Irish Gov. I am very fearful of a default.

I'm still keen on getting a decent rate of interest but really want to stick to either instant access OR very short notice a/c from now on.

Where would you deposit cash after you have used up your Nationwide Uk Easy Access SAvings (3.15%) (£50k) and Rabo On-Demand Savings (2.0%) (€100k) guarantee limits?

thanks


----------



## Ceist Beag (9 Nov 2010)

All I can say is wow, nice saving! Can't help you on your query tho, sorry!


----------



## Daddy (9 Nov 2010)

What about NIB ?  3% rate


----------



## skrooge (9 Nov 2010)

NIB are offering 3% on their esaver demand account. Don't let the name fool you its a Danish bank. As such the first 40K (approx) is covered by the danish deposit scheme (http://www.itsyourmoney.ie/index.jsp?1nID=100&nID=153&aID=620).  With the balance up to 100K covered under the Irish scheme

Word of warning though if you make a withdrawel from your account the interest rate drops to 1% for that month. See best buys and [broken link removed] for more detail.

Edit:  beaten to the punch!!


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2010)

galleryman said:


> Where would you deposit cash after you have used up your Nationwide Uk Easy Access SAvings (3.15%) (£50k) and Rabo On-Demand Savings (2.0%) (€100k) guarantee limits?



Nationwide UK deposit guarantee increases to 100,000 EUR from Jan 1 2011. I suggest keeping deposits under 100,000 EUR with them. 

Other than that, Ulster will pay 3.5% for a 1 year term deposit.


----------



## Odea (10 Nov 2010)

Do Nationwide U.K. have a branch/walk in service at Spencer Dock where you can open an account?


----------



## Square Mile (10 Nov 2010)

Northern Rock - covered by UK scheme.  Located near Harcourt Street.


----------



## Lightning (10 Nov 2010)

Odea said:


> Do Nationwide U.K. have a branch/walk in service at Spencer Dock where you can open an account?


 
Yes. You need to go up to the top floor and you can open an account there.


----------



## RIAD_BSC (10 Nov 2010)

CiaranT said:


> Yes. You need to go up to the top floor and you can open an account there.


 
I already have a 12-month lump sum account with them, opened via post. Does having that a/c make the process easier if I also want to open an easy access account? i.e. Could I just walk in off the street with my passport and the details of my current Nat UK a/c, and open another account there and then?

thanks


----------



## Lightning (10 Nov 2010)

If you have an existing account of course it is easier to open another account. 

I would imagine that security questions would be asked if you go to open another account.


----------



## TomPetty (10 Nov 2010)

galleryman said:


> I want to move my money away from Irish institutions and avail of a Guarantee OTHER than that offered by the Irish Gov. I am very fearful of a default.
> 
> I'm still keen on getting a decent rate of interest but really want to stick to either instant access OR very short notice a/c from now on.
> 
> ...



I would highly recommend "Investec". Very professional bunch. 
The Harcourt Building
Harcourt Street
Dublin 2, Ireland
Tel +353 1 421 0000 ( Investec.ie ) 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cork (11 Nov 2010)

Investec?

Where are they based?
What are their deposit rates like?


----------



## galleryman (11 Nov 2010)

thanks for the replies.

Investec seem to be covered by UKFC so ...50k per person. 

Has anyone put money offshore through them?


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2010)

cork said:


> Investec?
> 
> Where are they based?
> What are their deposit rates like?


 
Thye are based on Harcourt Street as per the above. They are a South African bank. 

Their deposit rates are in the best buy threads.


----------



## Odea (11 Nov 2010)

CiaranT said:


> Yes. You need to go up to the top floor and you can open an account there.


 
Thanks Ciaran. Did I hear that they were going to open a branch in Merrion Row/Baggot Street?


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2010)

Yip, not open yet the last time I passed by.


----------



## SPC100 (17 Nov 2010)

FWIW - I ended up with more or less the same conclusion as you - next step a foreign account.
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=146944

if UK guarantee is per person and not account. You could also consider northern rock.


----------



## Lightning (17 Nov 2010)

UK guarantee is per person per bank. It is 100,000 EUR per person per bank from January 1st 2011.


----------

